# How old is my Bear Grizzly??



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

Sounds like about a 1970? to me but I'm sure one of the real Bear guys can nail it down for you.


----------



## FlyinCedar (Dec 25, 2006)

It is later than 70...my grizzly is a 70 and the emblem is flush in the riser...I know you can date them by the serial number, which is how i did mine, but I do not remember where i found the info...I may have spoken too soon though, as mine also started with a K serial number, so it may still be around 70, but maybe just a little later in the year. I will try to find the info for ya.


----------



## FlyinCedar (Dec 25, 2006)

This should help ya out...

http://www.stickbow.com/FEATURES/COLLECTING/beararchery/index.CFM

Saw another site that said they went to the raised medallion in 1972, so yours was made at least after that.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

happyhunter2 said:


> I just got my new bow. A Bear Grizzly. It is a two tone wood riser: real light, like a yellow color and a dark green or brown (sorry I am color blind). Real pretty no matter what color it is. It has brown glass on the face and back. The Bear emblem is not recessed. The Upper limb is marked Bear GLASS-POWERED Grizzly. The lower limb is marked BEAR ARCHERY GRAYLING , MICHIGAN U.S. PAT 2,842,113. There is only one pat number. The serial number is KR43311. There is a threaded insert for a stabilizer below the grip.
> 
> I bought this as my hunting bow. I've been shooting a 27 pound at my draw length bow. It is now quite easy to draw and my skills have improved much over the past couple of months. This bow should be about 35 to 40 pounds at my draw length. Any recommendations for a string for this bow??


I bought my grizzly in 1972, It has a KD9653 serial number and a raised medallion. try a AMO 58" string, brace height is about 8".
Good luck with your new bow,
Gome


----------



## happyhunter2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Looking at that website sounds like my bow was made between 1972 and 1978 when they moved to Florida. So this bow was made when I was just a kid. Pretty cool!!!

Thanks for all your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

